

Quaderno.js makes your Stripe subscriptions to comply the EU VAT MOSS rules - polimorfico
https://quaderno.io/stripe-vat-subscriptions/

======
furilo
A great explanation of a fairly complex issue. Amazing tha EU authorities are
imposing such a burden for small companies when what they are supposed to do
is fight tax evasion by multinational gigantic entities.

~~~
polimorfico
Thanks, Furilo! Yes, this is a big mess for small businesses. And it affects
not only to European companies but to any business in the world that sells to
European consumers.

------
MordodeMaru
Payments and taxes are so easily done with Quaderno. It even makes me look
forward to the new VAT procedure: I'll be happy to laugh at those who do not
use it already.

The guide in the labyrinth.

~~~
polimorfico
Thanks man!! We try to do our best to fix this VAT mess.

------
tmikaeld
Seems like a nifty service.

The github link seems to be only 2 documents, no JS file?
[https://github.com/quaderno/quaderno.js](https://github.com/quaderno/quaderno.js)

PS: Also found this "NO LOG TERM CONTRACTS", guess it's supposed to be "NO
LONG TERM CONTRACTS".

~~~
polimorfico
Just include our javascript library
[https://js.quaderno.io/v1/](https://js.quaderno.io/v1/). It's easier :-)

Let me know if you have any questions. Happy to help.

Thanks for the detecting the typo, btw.

------
heatman11
Awesome service! thanks!

